# White not popular anymore???



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Was at a BMW dealer yesterday picking up a new car with a customer and got talking to the sales guy.

The car we picked up was Grey and he said it was one of the most popular colours at the moment as well as blue.

So got chatting and I thought I have done 16 new car protection details this month and not one of them was white. This time last year I had done at least 20% white.

He said they had hardly registered any white cars this March and are even having problems shifting second hand white cars.

Has white now had it's day???

Just a thought as I personally do not like white on a car, still think black is the best colour.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm biased as i have a white BMW, i'm off to the main dealer in Bristol tomorrow for a service and i have just been looking at their stock on-line to see if there is anything to tempt me - white is still my first ( and probably only ) choice at present.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

White cars can look good, depends on the car and the quality of paint in my opinion. 

I agree black is a great colour but I found it hard work keeping it clean and scratch/swirl free.

Silver bores me but at least it keeps clean for a few days.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

some cars look great in white though, the new alfa, seats, vw's... you see loads of them to! BMW's dont suit white IMO


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i almost bought a white 320i coupe before ordering my black nissan.

but looked at a number of other cars, all new orders, the audi dealer told me to order black of silver, not white.
he said white was a big thing right now, but when it came time to trade in 3-4 years down the line whites not gonna be the big thing and he would need to knock about 500 quid of the trade in as its hard to shift it once its not popular.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

have seen some cracking white cars recently which i do like but black is still my favoured car colour, but yes it's hard work


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

there is some really nice white's available at the moment imo. the audi white you see is very nice, pearlescent also iirc? :thumb:

must be a bit more adventurous next time round,ive had mainly silver in recent years lol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope not I'm ordering a brand new car in white tommorrow. 

You are right about grey though, loads about now. I've had my Sea Grey Zetec-S for over 2 years, and I've loved the colour so much.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It just got me thinking about colours.
When the economy improves it will be all red cars again.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I was at VW a couple of weeks and chatting to sales and they have been overloaded with white Golf's and Polo's, (they was trying to get my company to lease them for a discounted price over any other colour)


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

I nearly got a frozen White mk7 zetec s the other day, I don't know why but I hated the mk7 until I saw it in White,
Got a black car at the minute and its the beat colour IMO to detail... Until you drive for 10 minutes, or inspect the swirls in 3 months time lol


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got the best of both worlds, black car white van 

I've seriously thought about a white car next though.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

James0911 said:


> I nearly got a *frozen White mk7 zetec s* the other day, I don't know why but I hated the mk7 until I saw it in White,
> Got a black car at the minute and its the beat colour IMO to detail... Until you drive for 10 minutes, or inspect the swirls in 3 months time lol


 :wave:


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

I was looking for a white 535 and there wasnt a single one ANYWHERE in Britain on the BM website!! Went with the Dark platinum grey in the end


----------



## dan72 (Apr 3, 2008)

My last three cars have all been white. I imported the 350z because white was so unpopular in 2003 that Nissan didn't offer the colour on UK cars. I managed to sell the Z for the same price as a UK spec car despite it being an import simply because of the colour. When I sold the Gallardo it was the only white car available and went for£ 3K more than I purchased it for. I have recently sold my GT-R for £41.5K and I'm sure had the car been Grey or black it would have fetched the same price but sold quicker. My new car's Grey (thought I'd play it safe).


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i hate you dan72, simply because im jealous :lol:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

dan72 said:


> My last three cars have all been white. I imported the 350z because white was so unpopular in 2003 that Nissan didn't offer the colour on UK cars. I managed to sell the Z for the same price as a UK spec car despite it being an import simply because of the colour. When I sold the Gallardo it was the only white car available and went for£ 3K more than I purchased it for. I have recently sold my GT-R for £41.5K and I'm sure had the car been Grey or black it would have fetched the same price but sold quicker. My new car's Grey (thought I'd play it safe).


nice cars mate, whats the new one ?


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i almost bought a white 320i coupe before ordering my black nissan.
> 
> but looked at a number of other cars, all new orders, the audi dealer told me to order black of silver, not white.
> he said white was a big thing right now, but when it came time to trade in 3-4 years down the line whites not gonna be the big thing and he would need to knock about 500 quid of the trade in as its hard to shift it once its not popular.


WOW! A car salesman who is bothered what colour car you should buy so he can give an extra 500 quid come trade in time! Who'd ever have believed it!

Beep, Beep. :driver:


----------



## dan72 (Apr 3, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> nice cars mate, whats the new one ?


I was looking for a F430 but decided on another Gallardo.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay dan.... i have decided you are now my enemy :lol:

that is unless i get a shot of the gallardo :lol: :lol: pretty please!!!

nice car mate :thumb:

the f430 would have been nice too.. 

ill retire to my bed now... GREEN with envy :lol:


----------



## Chris. (Jun 7, 2010)

Dont like some white cars, but when i was buying my Fiesta ST, it was the only colour I wanted.

When they are looked after properly they do look awesome


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

My current car is white and love the colour but look foward to getting the next one that I can 'shine' more :lol:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Ive just had my bike re-sprayed white again... but this time i added a difference by having Ice pearl put into it 

Looks amazing! You get lots of shine and the candy white base.

I think white will still be 'In' for a while, black has never been un-cool and yes some of the greys are pretty cool, i saw an aston martin in a 'mother of pearl' style grey the other day, looked very cool!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

White has a dark cloud following it due to the olden days of single stage non clearcoated variants. Not saying all are laquered but a lot are now and dont oxidise like they used to. Ive seen an influx in white recently and worked on a little corsa limited today in white. Its a cool colour. Just a little over seen as so many go for black then suffer the consequences afterwards.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

For me personally,

Cars have been 'a shade of grey' (from white to black and every metallic variant in between - silver is metallic grey and grey is dull) for too long now. When did we get so boring. Even if you are adventurous, you get Metallic Blue. Whoop!.

I want a splash of colour in my life and the Viper Green Metallic VW do on the Scirocco really floats my boat. What i would REALLY love though is a Metallic Aubergine. Looks Blacks then pops to vibrant purple.

Cars are so boring now.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i think its going to be Silverback's fav colour Jewish Racing Gold (JRG)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> For me personally,
> 
> Cars have been 'a shade of grey' (from white to black and every metallic variant in between - silver is metallic grey and grey is dull) for too long now. When did we get so boring. Even if you are adventurous, you get Metallic Blue. Whoop!.
> 
> ...


i liked the scirocco in viper green aswell..

and my car is available in a colour like you want.
nissan call it "nightshade"
photos taken from the car club, same colour different lighting, 
first pic.. car belongs to CTR de on here









same colour (owner not a member on here)


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

White - not overly keen but it depends on the car really. Some look stunning, some look, dare I say it - ahem - a little 1980's! I know someone who has just placed an order for a BMW M1 Coupe - in white with a red leather interior. Would not be my choice I don't think, but I'm looking forward to seeing it and judging the colour choice in the metal.

I'm with Gruffs on the viper green Scirocco's though. I know its a marmite colour, but when you see one on a sunny day they really zing..! 

Had my fair share of subtle colour cars, including dark blues, grey, black, white and silver, and next it will be red.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I personally feel only certain cars look good in white, supercars can do it, I've seen loads of Bentleys, RR Phantoms and 7 series BM's on MTV cribs in white which is where I think white looks best, but when I see a white little car like a corsa/polo or bottom of the range 318 or something like that in white, I really think it looks pretty awful.

Black always has been and always will be the best car colour for me, although when I can afford a Murcielago its going to be in yellow or Orange, nice and subtle you know:devil:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

to be honest yellow or orange is subtle in a lamborghini lol.. 

everyone gets orange or green normally.. 

to be more unique, something like red i reckon would look great on a lambo..


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*eh up its him again*

if white is a dull uninteresting colour i wonder why ?...maybe certain members of society namley these so called car detailers have to have black or dark blue because they are most effective when polished.......do they reguard a lighter colour a failure because it doesnt have a shine as deep as the darker models.....are you all a load of phoneys who cant make any car look good?...does it have to be a dark colour to show off its shine ...come on prove yourselves put sme light colour cars in the showrooms, gallerys, ect lets see how good some of you really are ..........Im an old fart and im fed up with the easy way out seeing dark coloured cars all over the place.
Do i have to get up off my a rarse and show you all how its done????
:lol::detailer: :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Mouthy Git*

 What no flack...........im disapointed.....:lol: :doublesho


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

White has certainly become a trendy colour for a lot of different cars. Personally though, I'm more keen on it on the sportier models.

Renault did it on the R26 Megane back in 2007 and it wasn't that popular but looked awesome. I love it on the VW GTI models and the BMW models as well but I'm less phased on the more standard models.

My Mrs ordered this last year and would only have it in white. Personally I think it is one of the best colours for the car, it shows off the lines of the car and contrasts perfectly with the black details.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Blockwax said:


> if white is a dull uninteresting colour i wonder why ?...maybe certain members of society namley these so called car detailers have to have black or dark blue because they are most effective when polished.......do they reguard a lighter colour a failure because it doesnt have a shine as deep as the darker models.....are you all a load of phoneys who cant make any car look good?...does it have to be a dark colour to show off its shine ...come on prove yourselves put sme light colour cars in the showrooms, gallerys, ect lets see how good some of you really are ..........Im an old fart and im fed up with the easy way out seeing dark coloured cars all over the place.
> Do i have to get up off my a rarse and show you all how its done????
> :lol::detailer: :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Full on mate :thumb::thumb:, I had a white E36 & now A white E92, screw whats "in" I love white BMW's WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! And I can make white Shine toooo


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

After 3 black cars - Im seriously considering white next. Either a 335d of a Focus RS. But I just cant seem to be able to part with the Alpina, even though black is a pain in the ar5e


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Full on mate :thumb::thumb:, I had a white E36 & now A white E92, screw whats "in" I love white BMW's WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! And I can make white Shine toooo


If thats yours in your Avatar then nice car! I really like M-Sports in white...even more than the M3. drove a 335d last week, such a great engine. Sounds more V8 than diesel. Just cant get used to the unconventional SW paddles


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

James0911 said:


> I nearly got a frozen White mk7 zetec s the other day, I don't know why but I hated the mk7 until I saw it in White,
> Got a black car at the minute and its the beat colour IMO to detail... Until you drive for 10 minutes, or inspect the swirls in 3 months time lol


I was the same. Dont know why I like the Mk7 now. The FRS in white looks a bit like a GRP bathtub IMO though...so why am I considering one???


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I have a white M Sport and is one of the best looking ones on the road in white in my opinion. The wheels are chrome and with the tints it looks quite good.

Each to their own and all that 

I have had a black car once and I will never ever have another one.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Full on mate :thumb::thumb:, I had a white E36 & now A white E92, screw whats "in" I love white BMW's WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! And I can make white Shine toooo


Good for you dude. Lets start a "White is the new black campaign".

Although it does sound a little racial lol:thumb:


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

I have a white TTS and a black A3. I'm due to replace the A3 at the end of the year and have been looking at a Q5 in..........white!
Some cars really suit it, some don't. I also think that Audi's Ibis White is a very nice white compared to some other marques.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow. Thread necromancy....

I was considering a white 911 when I bought my black one, but when I saw it in the flesh it looked a bit... well... feminine!! 

Yeah yeah, I know. I just don't know how else to describe it - white just seemed to emasculate the car somehow.

I've never looked at a white car and gone "wow, that's lovely" whereas I've often found myself staring into the deep finish of a black, red or dark blue.

But then I don't like the endless stream of silver or grey these days either, despite having had a couple of each myself.

The next car I get for myself (as opposed to a family runabout) will be either yellow, very dark blue or dark red, depending on what car I end up with.

Assuming my tastes don't change yet again between now and then of course


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Love white cars, whatever colour the salesman is trying to sell you is always the 'best' colour, although I do like gun metal grey and I'm seeing more and more, especially on the BMW's


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That is a suprising stat. I was beginning to see a lot of white cars again, some of which suited the colour very well.

I remember the old issue was always the second hand values. Top marques would always be valued lower if they were white.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Energy Lab said:


> I have a white TTS and a black A3. I'm due to replace the A3 at the end of the year and have been looking at a Q5 in..........white!
> Some cars really suit it, some don't. I also think that Audi's Ibis White is a very nice white compared to some other marques.


White TTS, dream car :argie:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> White TTS, dream car :argie:


i thought they only sold the new tt in white, theres that many about


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

whites for vans


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ive had 3 white cars so far ( not intentionally) only problem with white is they never look very reflective and glossy unlike say a red car or black car,however they dont show the dirt as much ....but i'm a big fan of white cars


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I am not surprised white is going out of fashion already after 3/4 years. 5 or 10 years ago, people hated white so why did they suddenly love it ? Because people are sheep.
White is going to be a depreciation nightmare.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

its the whole i pod thing.color is very much a fashion and each to there own.one season black is the color then its white then its silver then its blue then its red then candy paints and flips re appear then bright colors appear like kermit green fluro orange then its back to 70s browns and golds then its pastels then its back to black,white etc all over again.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I went with a customer to look at his new car today at a VW dealer, mainly to check the paint and run the paint guage over it and the code reader, a service I offer. Paint came up ok and code reader showed a fault in the transmission. Dealer was not so happy as they have to replace a dual flywheel clutch now. Not bad as the customer paid me a fee for this and I saved him over £700 in immiment repair bills.

Anyway, they had loads of white Golf/Polo/Passat's sat there that were 2 year old ex lease cars that they cannot sell. Black, Grey, Red's are flying off the forecourt but white is not selling. I offered to respary them with some rattle cans as a joke.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

big ben said:


> some cars look great in white though, the new alfa, seats, vw's... you see loads of them to! BMW's dont suit white IMO


Im with Ben here but it may be because BMW white is more cream than white


----------



## wiggy153 (Jan 28, 2011)

Corsa VXR looks nice in white


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

white was the only colour i considered when buying my Evo, imo on the earlier Evo's (1-6) then it's the only colour they should be !


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> White TTS, dream car :argie:


In that case check out my "garage" on here for pics


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

THE CHAMP said:


> Im with Ben here but it may be because BMW white is more cream than white


eh? I can assure you my car is white white


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't like cars in white - apart from the 147 GTA. I'll make an exception in that case; unles it's got black wheels.

By and large I think they look "pimpy" - (sorry white car owners) and I can see them being devalued in the not too distant future for being white.

Samsung briefly made a white TV. How many have you seen? I 've seen one and that was a shop display model.

I once saw an Audi TT in blancmange orange! Vile.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I don't like cars in white - apart from the 147 GTA. I'll make an exception in that case; unles it's got black wheels.
> 
> By and large I think they look "pimpy" - (sorry white car owners) and I can see them being devalued in the not too distant future for being white.
> 
> ...


I understand where your coming from homecheese.

I chose white particularly as it comes across fresh and funky, which is like my personality and dress sense. Without being up my own ****, I always try to dress immaculately, and often wear suit jackets with the hankerchief in the top pocket, nice shirts and shoes etc. This may sound wanky, but if we all wore tops from Top Shop and River Island, a night out in town would look like one big **** off boy band. Therefore I do things that please me and ignore how im percieved.

I do know what you mean by pimpy, as in our housing estate there's my white car, a White Q7, White X5 M Sport, White E350 Convertible, White Toureg, White Corsa Arctic Edition and a few others.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Grommit said:


> I understand where your coming from homecheese.
> 
> This may sound wanky.


Thanks, ladybird and you're right - it does.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Thanks, ladybird and you're right - it does.


:thumb:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Grommit said:


> and often wear suit jackets with the hankerchief in the top pocket


What do you think this is ? 1989 ?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> What do you think this is ? 1989 ?


With a matching Cravat and a trilby, tilted at a jaunty angle (to impress the girls)? :lol:

Like this;

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...3&ty=172&page=10&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:165


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> With a matching Cravat and a trilby, tilted at a jaunty angle (to impress the girls)? :lol:
> 
> Like this;
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...3&ty=172&page=10&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:165


Now we're talkin' !! :thumb: I quite fancy this actually or a bow-tie. Aye I know my dress sense is a little Zany.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Now we're talkin' !! :thumb: I quite fancy this actually or a bow-tie. Aye I know my dress sense is a little Zany.


Zany is not the term used for such attire. :doublesho


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I went with a customer to look at his new car today at a VW dealer, mainly to check the paint and run the paint guage over it and the code reader, a service I offer. Paint came up ok and code reader showed a fault in the transmission. Dealer was not so happy as they have to replace a dual flywheel clutch now. Not bad as the customer paid me a fee for this and I saved him over £700 in immiment repair bills.
> 
> Anyway, they had loads of white Golf/Polo/Passat's sat there that were 2 year old ex lease cars that they cannot sell. Black, Grey, Red's are flying off the forecourt but white is not selling. I offered to respary them with some rattle cans as a joke.


Just sold my Audi A4 in White, the reason it sold quick was down to the colour, it could have had a rubbish spec and I still think I would have sold it just down to the colour!! Also the buyer could have got a like for like in Silver but paid £1700 more just because mine was white!! Crazy


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

my car is registered white in march and is white. sexy.......


----------

